# WhooHooo! Great day!



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I wish I had gotten more pics but I was a lil busy...

I hit the sound today for a solo trip. I just wanted to break in the new spinfisher. I hoped to find the reds in the skinny water but wasn't too terribly optimistic. Soon as I got to the water, a breeze picked up and I was a little disappointed because my whole plan revolved around sight-fishing. So, there I was, peddling aimlessly across a sand flat, wondering what direction to go...and I looked left to see 5 reds bunched up about 5 yds away! I carefully grabbed the rod and dropped a large savage shrimp right on top of them. They fought over it for a second and one ate it. It threw the hook immediately due to my drag being set too loose! I got serious then...

Even with the morning clouds and decent breeze, I continued seeing pods of reds all over the place. I couldn't get any more to bite so I switched to a smaller savage shrimp. It was on like donkey kong for the next few hours! I saw tons of slot fish but every damn time I tossed at a school, the only bull in it would beat the keepers to the punch...EVERY TIME! I lost count of how many I landed and didn't get many pics. Even though I saw slot fish all around, all my fish were between 27-32". I'm not complaining one bit lol...as least I don't have to clean fish today. Once the clouds cleared and the breeze stopped, they got lockjaw. I could see them EVERY WHERE but that was it. Breakfast time was over.

So anyways...the reds are BITING! This might've been the best day on the flats I've had in the last year or two.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Ok...waited 15 mins for the first pic to attach. I'll try again.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Sweet, congrats


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't get the pic rotating thing right to save my life...


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

Sounds like a very nice morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ridefish (Jun 8, 2014)

Excellent. Those days are priceless.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Good for you. My day was pretty much dead!!!!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I can't get the pic rotating thing right to save my life...



Here ya go..............


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks. I rotated the pics before posting because they're always sideways. They still came out sideways. Maybe I'll start turning the phone sideways when taking pics lol...see if that works.


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Nice report and photos. 

Reading reports like this and seeing some photos makes "cabin fever" where I live....a little tolerable. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

chaps said:


> Good for you. My day was pretty much dead!!!!


Yeah, me too. Went up around Noriega's Island and all I caught was what the little boy shot at. At least I got to explore some new territory.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang son......let me know when you wanna trip out to Merritt Mill when they are hitting!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Will do Jason! Gonna be tough for me this year with the new job and all. I must say though...I'm getting a hell of a shellcracker itch!


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Flats north side of gulf breeze? hell of a day


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

South side of Gulf Breeze...


----------

